# ice fishing!!!



## erain (Mar 29, 2009)

just got back early this am from a day trip to lake of the woods, fishing for throphy pike we were. its kind of a hit or miss deal depending on the ice, but usually we get out there and get into a few nice fish. slot is less than 30" and one over 40" if you want to keep one for a wall hanger.

the morning started out slow with me catching just this one fish, around 33" so got released.



afternoon it picked up and we got alot of action, the fish in the 32" to 34" were pretty much the norm, every now and then we would get a 28 or 29 incher. some picks of two of my bro in laws that went with me.




and this is kinda what we were looking for!!!


and this is what we got out of it. these cold water fish are great tasting, better than any other time of the year. i also think they have a higher quality forage base. prolly walleyes.


thks for cking my pics!!!


----------



## mossymo (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm jealous, you are living the life !!!


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 30, 2009)

Damm Erain, thats cool. I did not think there would still be ice on Lake of the woods. My buddy and I were just talking about LoTW that last nite. We are going in June for a total, reley on nature only, survivor guy trip to the boundry waters. Not bringing a thing in but the bare esentials. If we wanna eat, we gotta catch it. You know, we should get together sometime. That way I can take you out for a beer or 2 or 20 and get ya to tell me where you got them lake trout this year
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice fish looks like ya'll had a great day


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm so jealous of ya, Erain ... looks like it was a beautiful day for some fishing and glad the ice was thick and the fish were biting!!! Love the pics of your catches, especially as a tasty plate of food!!!


----------



## cigarbque (Mar 30, 2009)

Fantastic! I love hard water fishing. My ice is all gone here in NJ (thank God). In a week or so I'll break out the yak and the fly rod and go after the Crappie. Great looking pike.


----------



## erain (Mar 30, 2009)

well i  tell ya, whether by design or dunkedness you prolly be lookin for that trout hole in iowa LOLOL. lotsa ice up there yet, need the auger extension to get thru it all. everything melted and the slush refroze. got cold again and more snow so it was like winter again up there!!!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice catch Erain.  what did that biggen measure?


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL LOL LOL


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like you had a good time, Erain.  Glad you had a successful adventure.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 30, 2009)

That was cool...No wait, really really cool...almost downright fridgid!

Awesome looking pics...I can see a fun time was had by all. I'm jealous of the fishin' and the food. Congrats for a successful adventure.


----------



## smokingscooby (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice Catch! What was her size?  We go up to Nestor Falls, in either June or Sept. for a 10 day trip . It is gorgeous up there. Have never been disappointed with the fishing. Thx for the pics.


----------



## slickrat (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful looking fish you got there. Thank goodness for global warming or you would never be able to do that at the end of March!!


----------



## erain (Mar 30, 2009)

she wasnt all that, was over 39 but wasnt 40... still a nice fich though, and fat too. lotsa eggs in her! hopefully we didnt slow her up much cept for the picture. wonder if she knew she was gonna end up on the internet!!! LOL


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 30, 2009)

That's a sweet catch Erain, I'm surprised you got it thru the hole. Around here the northerns are long and thin and strong tasting, not very good eating. I've never seen one that big, ever. I wasn't even sure it was a northern. heck I'm still not. almost reminds me of a muskie. I'd have that puppy hanging on the wall.


----------



## 1894 (Mar 30, 2009)

Dan you heard about that record Norlunge or tiger Musky caught just south of you this winter ?

http://photos.syracuse.com/post-stan...ght_thr_4.html


----------

